# Mike James' Decision



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Who do you think he will sign with? When will he make his decision?

I think the Rockets have a 60% chance of signing him, Timberwolves 30% and Mavericks 10%.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think its more like

Rockets 50 Mavs 26 and T-Wolves 24


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Whens he gonna decide?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Reportedly, the 11th


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow...when I saw this thread title, I thought he already made his decision...I think he will come to Houston, no doubt. Not Minny, because unlikely chance of making it big, and if he goes to Dallas, he might not play a lot of min...if he comes here, I think he will be a guaranteed starter.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

His agent said today, not it's tomorrow? Well, meh. Anyways, I think he'll end up in Minnesota and I'll end up hating it. I'm really hoping you guys get him though.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

AZNoob said:


> Wow...when I saw this thread title, I thought he already made his decision...I think he will come to Houston, no doubt. Not Minny, because unlikely chance of making it big, and if he goes to Dallas, he might not play a lot of min...if he comes here, I think he will be a guaranteed starter.


 I think he could start in Dallas and I think thats what Dallas is telling him.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

tone wone said:


> I think he could start in Dallas and I think thats what Dallas is telling him.


Yeah, I've heard he'd be starting alongside Jason Terry if he went to Dallas. In fact, there's a bigger chance he'll start in Dallas than if he comes to Houston. That's not to say he wouldn't play a bigger role with the Rockets.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> Yeah, I've heard he'd be starting alongside Jason Terry if he went to Dallas. In fact, there's a bigger chance he'll start in Dallas than if he comes to Houston. That's not to say he wouldn't play a bigger role with the Rockets.


I think Avery could sell "ice to eskimos", his selling style is much more potent than Jeffs. That worries me alot, I think he will end up in DAL. Though i hope I'm wrong, terribly wrong.  If we don't get him then who can we get that would help us? Everyone else we could afford is a scrub. I just hope they weren't stupid and pissed off his agent. Offer him the 5 yrs, he'd be 36 and then he'd retire? That's good. He's durable, sound in every way, and if someone goes down he'd pick up the slack.

I hope the Roc's aren't trying to penny pinch, just sign him DAMMIT.!!! They left the door open for DAL, I doubt he's seriously considering MIN or MIA. MIN is further away than we are for titles, but DAL is right there? I'd rather play for AJ than Jeff? Wouldn't you? plus, he'd still be close to his family, DAMN THAT DAMN DALLAS METROPLEX. 

I hope MJ really meant what he said, that its not just about money and such. If he wants to be here, then come here maaaannn. frankly I don't see him playing steady mins there, D Harris n Terry would take alot of mins, plus they just signed their draft pk whose also a guard.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

If Mike James was a rookie, then he would probably sign with us, who might still have some time to try and capture a champ. But since Mikey is getting old, he might go with the already-there-finals-mentality Mavs, because his body will be old soon. I really hope he comes here though. We need him more than Dallas needs him.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I think he's pretty set in coming here. He has a house here and he stated in an article he's just looking for a home.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> I think he's pretty set in coming here. He has a house here and he stated in an article he's just looking for a home.


Actually, according to ESPN, the front runner is Dallas, who claims to start him. He is also a good friend of Avery Johnson. Something tells me he's a Maverick. 
We have to start looking for another FA.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Don't you just hate how CD freezes himself out of the entire free agent market by focusing in on one player. He did that last year with SS and we lost out on maybe getting a few other pieces.

His entire body of work as the GM has been pretty impressive however, the past 7 years have been less than average. You guys got me wallowing now.

Let me tie Mike James back into this and say hopefully he takes a look at the Mavs and realizes that they too haven't really done anything major to improve their team. Then I hope he looks at how they performed in the finals and asks himself "What makes me think this team will be able to win the championship?"


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> Then I hope he looks at how they performed in the finals and asks himself "What makes me think this team will be able to win the championship?"[/QUOTE=jdiggidy]
> 
> The double-edged sword is that he might think that HE is the missing piece to the Mavs winning a championship.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Like I was saying...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2516449


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Damn...I wanted him :\


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What a bit*$. I am a bit disappointed that Houston couldn't at least come up with a 4th year. This guy stays in shape and is not an injury prone PG.

Being the sore loser I am, hope rolls an ankle early in the season.


----------



## ClutchCity (May 31, 2006)

forget mike james. just wait till john lucas 3 shows up on opening night.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

So we lost MJ..not that a deal! We still have T-Mac and Yao, now Novak, Battier, JLIII, Chuck...we are getting a bit younger. I think we need to rip Marcus Banks away from Minny though.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> So we lost MJ..not that a deal! We still have T-Mac and Yao, now Novak, Battier, JLIII, Chuck...we are getting a bit younger. I think we need to rip Marcus Banks away from Minny though.


yes we have good pieces but these guys aren't really THAT good i mean i am sry but these guys to me are overrated a little for what they could do for us to try and go in deep to the playoffs not to even think championship losing MJ is a problem but even with him we would not be deep, so much for the "window of oppertunity now". We still have a lot of problems as in size, depth, athleticism and premiter D - Novak, Battier, JLIII, Chuck............


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, what can be done? All we have is the MLE, Vet's exception (we use it yet?), and the TE if we trade one of our guys off.


----------

